# Deep Water Nautilus



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has been to the Deep Water Nautilus in the past few days? If so how is the water? Any weedlines found nearby?

Tie 1 On


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

Just look for all the boats should be a parking lot out there with the OBBC going on &that being the only good water within most peoples range.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with you on that


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

parking lot is exactly what it will be but there should be some good fish caught . lots of boats mean lots of bills should be raised.

TIM


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody look at the forecast...Looks like it may be pretty sporty out there.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Lots of storms like Keith saidbut I would not expaect a lot of fishing pressure..only 16 boats in the OBBC. Lets make a go of it next week................


----------

